# ASUS X57vn Grafiktreiber usw.



## Jakob (9. März 2010)

Ein Freund von mir hat sich vor einem Jahr das ASUS X57vn gegönnt.
Er hatte bis jetzt schon ne ganze Menge Probleme. ICh habe mich dem ganzen mal angenommen.

Zuerst einmal ein paar Specs.

CPU: C2D T9400@2,53GHz
GPU: NV 9650M GT 1GB
RAM: 4GB
HDD: 500GB
OS: WIN7 Ultimate 32BIT

Also ich fang mal an. Das größte Problem ist erstmal, dass es nur möglich ist den Asus Standardtreiber zu installieren. Hört sich erst mal relativ gut an, aber dieser Treiber ist alles andere als der Renner. Es gehen dadurch mal locker 30% an Leistung flöten, anderen Benchmarks verglichen. 3DMARK06 und Vantage werde ich noch machen.
Sobald auch nur ein anderer( neuerer )Treiber installiert wird, Hagelt es Anzeigefehler und Bluescreens. Dieser Fehler ist reproduzierbar. Sowohl mit anderen Nvidia Treiber als auch mit anderen Betriebsystemen.
Ich habe natürlich die Nvidia Notebooktreiber installiert.
Die Temps sind völlig OK.
Hat jemand eine Idee was das Problem sein kann oder sogar das gleiche Problem?

Ansonsten gibt es noch ein sehr seltsames Problem. Der Anschaltknopf bleibt in dem Loch stecken wenn es kalt ist und das Notebook geht sofort wieder aus. D.h. er muss sein  Notebook immer erst etwas fönen oder auf die Heizung stellen ist auf Dauer etwas nervig.

Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

Jakob schrieb:


> . Das größte Problem ist erstmal, dass es nur möglich ist den Asus Standardtreiber zu installieren. Hört sich erst mal relativ gut an, aber dieser Treiber ist alles andere als der Renner. Es gehen dadurch mal locker 30% an Leistung flöten, anderen Benchmarks verglichen. .


 30% im Vergleich zu was? die 9650m GT bzw. ganz allgemein Notebookkarten sind zunächst mal deutlich schwächer als die gleichnamigen Karten für Desktop, und dazu sind die noch sehr abhängig vom Rest des Laptops und vom Graka-RAM. Die 9650m GT zB schwankt da so stark, dass die beste 9650 ca. 50% besser ist als die schlechteste 9650.

d.h. evlt. sind die Werte für DAS Modell des Notebooks völlig normal und durch Treiber auch nicht nennenswert zu verbessern.


----------



## Jakob (10. März 2010)

Die Graka hat 1GB DDR3 VRAM. 
Das man hier keinen Vergleich zu einer Desktop 9600GT ziehen kann ist mir klar.
Das mit den 30% ist kein fester Wert. Den habe ich nur gewählt um ungefähr zu veranschaulichen in welcher Relation sich diese Grafikkarte zu anderen mit gleichen ( ähnlichen ) Konfigurationen bewegt.
Wenn ich die 3DMARKS durchlaufen lassen habe was noch ein Weilche dauern wird ( habe das Notebook noch nicht) lässt sich sicher noch einiges mehr dazu sagen. 
Mir ist nur mit der Zeit aufgefallen, dass man durch Treiber auch noch eine Ganze Menge herausholen kann.
Er kämpft auch mitunter in Spielen mit Grafikfehler usw. jedenfalls mit typischen Problemen die Patches oder Treiber beheben.
Neuestes DX ist auch drauf, nur so nebenbei.
Bei GTA 4 PAtch 1.0.0.4 schafft er zum Beispiel nicht mehr als 1280x800 alles ganz niedrig alles darüber ist unspielbar.
Ich mein das hat ja sogar mein alter PC mit E6300@1,86GHz und ner passiven 7650GS fast geschafft.

Mein Hauptproblem ist es jetzt erstmal einen aktuellen Treiber zum Laufen zu bringen. Ob es jetzt wirklich das riesige Leistungsplus ist sei mal dahingestellt. Und nur um das hier mal so zu sagen. Der ASUS-Support ist echt zum kotzen.!


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Aktuellere Graka-treiber bietet so gut wie kein Hersteller für seine Books, und wenn, dann nur sehr selten. Das is nicht nur bei Asus so. 

Wegen GTA4: das dürfte normal sein. Die 9650m GT wurde AFAIK sogar nur in Asus-Books verbaut und war damals nicht/kaum besser bzw. manchmal sogar schlechter als eine 9600m GT, und die wiederum schafft GTA4 selbst mit nem P8400 nicht über 31FPS auf min: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT

Ich würd erstmal 3D06 durchlaufen lassen, ob das nicht doch normal stark ist. 


Ansonsten mal bei NVIDIA & Laptop News | Latest NVIDIA drivers and related news | laptopvideo2go.com schauen, aber es kann sein, dass es einfach nicht geht, weil/wenn das setup die Asus-eigene 9650 nicht kennt.


Ach ja: gibt es bei win7 auch Aero und diese Sidebar wie bei Vista? Das zog bei Vista nämlich extrem viel Leistung.


----------



## Jakob (10. März 2010)

Nein das fällt nicht ins Gewicht. 
Sidebar ist aus und Aero an. 
Ist im Idle auf ca. 3-5%. CPU Auslastung.

laptopvideo2go kenne ich schon. Aber danke für den Link.
Na ja da kann ich nur hoffen, dass der ASUS Support doch noch was bringt. Na ja ich bezweifle es iwie.

Aber das Problem tritt ja häufiger auf. Dachte bloß hier kann mir noch jemand einen weiteren Tipp geben. 
Hat iwas mit der Displayfrequenz zu tun. Alle anderen Treiber lassen den Display nur mit 18hz laufen.
Iwas total abgedrehtes.


----------

